# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie bij Silhouet Breda-ervaringen gevraagd

## ellen2

Hallo,

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft qua liposculptuur bij Silhouet in Breda? Heeft er iemand ervaring met de nieuwe VASER methode die ze promoten? Ik heb gehoord dat ze de goedkoopste zijn, klopt dat?

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie

Ellen

----------

